# Myrtle Beach advice - staying at SBP



## krmlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

we have always stayed at Plantation Resort in Surfside. Staying this time at Sheraton Broadway Plantation. 

We use to eat in surfside/murrells inlet, but know thats about 20 min away w/o traffic. 

What are places to eat/things to do near SBP?

Thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

and is there a beach close by to swim?


----------



## JPD (Mar 31, 2011)

Looked at the map. You are very close to broadway at the beach. There are so many place's to eat there. My wife loves Joe's Crab Shack. Also at Broadway at the Beach, there are some new attractions, like at zipline across the lake. Just make sure you stop at the visitors center and get all those coupons books/maps. As far as the beach, it's not a far drive. Just don't park where your not suppose to, they will tow you in a heart beat. There are parking meters along the beaches. Some resorts provide transportation to the beach.


----------



## jme (Mar 31, 2011)

There are several places at Broadway at the Beach, but we love the seafood restaurant Landry's. It's the nicest restaurant there....great food and service despite everything being busy all the time, but anywhere at MB is going to be busy all the time. 

If you want to be adventurous, drive toward the ocean to North Kings Hwy and turn right (heading south)....you'll discover "restaurant row" and there are a hundred restaurants. One of best is Bonefish Grill. You'll also find the typical franchises like TGI Fridays, etc. The big "seafood houses" are not real good, but very popular (why????) . If you do bite on that, prepare yourself for crowds in tank tops waiting over an hour for a "feeding trough" buffet experience. Not for us. 

See link below to Googlemap aerial view of Sheraton Broadway Plantation, with Broadway at Beach seen BELOW & LEFT (the big gray "circle"), and N. King's Hwy in direction toward the ocean....2nd street off ocean). Too many to choose from.....Knock yourself out. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...914,-78.866558&spn=0.022417,0.054588&t=h&z=14


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 31, 2011)

jme said:


> There are several places at Broadway at the Beach, but we love the seafood restaurant Landry's. It's the nicest restaurant there....great food and service despite everything being busy all the time, but anywhere at MB is going to be busy all the time.



Best meal we had by far was at Landry's. Also was rather surprised by Joe's Crab Shack. Hadn't been in one in years, the menu has improved.

:hysterical: about the "big buffets", that's how we felt. Tank tops surrounded by mounds of crab leg debris.


----------



## Hornet441 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stayed at SBP last year and loved it. Unfortunately not on the beach and not walking distance, but still well worth it. Must try restaurants are Rioz, Brazilian Steak House across from Broadway at the Beach and Sea Captain's House, right on the beach about a mile due east of SBP (reservation recommended). Coincidentally we are staying at Plantation this year (last week of May). Will be golfing every day but is there any "must see/do" in Surfside?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 1, 2011)

We are also in MB right now... staying at Ocean Watch (Marriott).  If you like Mexican, Burro Loco was good & very reasonably priced.  It is close to where you are, across the highway from Broadway at the Beach, right next to Phillips Seafood.

The platters are HUGE, so if you want dessert, don't get an appetizer.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 14, 2011)

which are nicer - planttaion or palmetto phase?

does it matter much?

if im a *wood owner coming in on an exchange, will i get a nicer unit? 

should i request somewhere particular?

we have a 2 bedroom, arrival for saturday. thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 14, 2011)

With regards to surfside - we love bubbas, right across from the beach in surfside. also murrells inlet - GREAT restaurants there!


----------



## shagnut (Apr 15, 2011)

At surfside there is a restaurant ( right beside the pier) that we love but I can't remember the name of it. It's like a bar & grill. Incredible hamburgers. It is on the left just before the pier.  

I don't know if it's still there but Peaches on the corner , at the pavillion has been there since Moby Dick and again incredible cheesburgers. 

You are close to Brookgreen Gardens & the state park is across the street from there. Very nice. 


Now, Sheraton, very good location for Broadway at the Beach. Be sure to go to Crocidile Rocks ( dueling pianos, but also loud) Lots of fun.  Go to Studebakers for beach music. Also recommend Sea Captains for a very good meal with ocean views. 

There are 4 main music theaters. My fav is the Alabama Theater , followed by the Carolina Opry. The music show "ONE" is excellent. 


Enjoy.  Shaggy


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 15, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> Stayed at SBP last year and loved it. Unfortunately not on the beach and not walking distance, but still well worth it. Must try restaurants are Rioz, Brazilian Steak House across from Broadway at the Beach and Sea Captain's House, right on the beach about a mile due east of SBP (reservation recommended). Coincidentally we are staying at Plantation this year (last week of May). Will be golfing every day but is there any "must see/do" in Surfside?



I walked into the Sea Captain's July 4th week without a reservation and was seated ASAP.


----------



## strandlover (Apr 15, 2011)

shagnut said:


> At surfside there is a restaurant ( right beside the pier) that we love but I can't remember the name of it. It's like a bar & grill. Incredible hamburgers. It is on the left just before the pier.



I believe that you are referring to River City Café.  Yes great burgers.. the cheese fries too!

I also love Bubba's.  The calamari are delicious there.


----------



## Hornet441 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good to hear Twinkstarr. Is the seafood still top notch?


----------



## RTompkins (Apr 18, 2011)

The Sea Captain's house is one of my favorites for breakfast, lunch or dinner (FYI they don't take reservations). Another favorite of mine is Mr. Fish located on N. King's Highway around 33rd Ave N. It is a nice locals spot with great food, is well priced and has an easy-going atmosphere.

If you're staying at SBP, I'd suggest you go to the beach access around 38th Ave N. and Ocean Blvd. or further up--these are nice public beach accesses away from a lot of the busier beaches of MB. Have a great time!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2011)

shagnut said:


> At surfside there is a restaurant ( right beside the pier) that we love but I can't remember the name of it. It's like a bar & grill. Incredible hamburgers. It is on the left just before the pier.
> 
> I don't know if it's still there but Peaches on the corner , at the pavillion has been there since Moby Dick and again incredible cheesburgers.
> 
> ...



Shagnut, could the restaurant be Drunken Jack's, Bubba's Love Shak or Capt. Dan's Dockside Seafood & Beef all are located in Surfside.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> ... and Sea Captain's House, right on the beach about a mile due east of SBP (reservation recommended).


I don't think they take reservations. Arrive early, or late, or enjoy a wait out back by the beach.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 19, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> Good to hear Twinkstarr. Is the seafood still top notch?



DH wasn't crazy about it, but he's not the world's biggest seafood fan.

I enjoyed my dish, though I can't remember what I had. I usually order what ever the special/fresh catch is.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 19, 2011)

strandlover said:


> I believe that you are referring to River City Café.  Yes great burgers.. the cheese fries too!
> 
> I also love Bubba's.  The calamari are delicious there.



That's the one , never eaten at Bubbas


----------



## shagnut (Apr 19, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Shagnut, could the restaurant be Drunken Jack's, Bubba's Love Shak or Capt. Dan's Dockside Seafood & Beef all are located in Surfside.




No, it was the River City Cafe. ( My mind is gone)   shaggy


----------

